# Traffic Engineering



## chess5329 (Jun 27, 2012)

The CA Board has an Exam for Traffic Engineering...........Does anyone knows what are the requirements to take this test....and also a good preparation course for this...?

Thanks in advance for your input....!!!


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 28, 2012)

Is this a serious question? I dont mean to sound flippant but traffic is typically included in the Transportation engineering exam. The CA board http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/appinstpe.shtml links to the general NCEES exam website here http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php

Unless I am missing something.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2012)

bradlelf said:


> Is this a serious question? I dont mean to sound flippant but traffic is typically included in the Transportation engineering exam. The CA board http://www.pels.ca.g...appinstpe.shtml links to the general NCEES exam website here http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php
> 
> Unless I am missing something.


brad,

He's talking about the Traffic Engineering (TE) exam offered here in CA. "Bob B. Jones, PE, TE" It's not a very common exam. I think one other state offers it (Oregon?). I believe they have even talked about eliminating this exam. As far as I know, the only reason to obtain a TE is to become a City Traffic Engineer. Otherwise, a PE has all the same authorities. It's a state exam offered once a year.


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ptatohed, thanks for your response to Brad.....!

But are you serious.....the Board is thinking to eliminate this License...?


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jun 28, 2012)

Check out the Professional Traffic Operations Engineer (PTOE) exam offered by ITE.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2012)

chess5329 said:


> Ptatohed, thanks for your response to Brad.....!
> 
> But are you serious.....the Board is thinking to eliminate this License...?


This is just rumor chess - nothing official. I work for a city and we have a Transpo Division. Only one guy has his TE (the City Traffic Engineer). I have heard from several of the other Transpo guys that the TE exam may be discontinued. Just curious, why are you interested?



Boomer01 PE said:


> Check out the Professional Traffic Operations Engineer (PTOE) exam offered by ITE.


Thanks Boomer. http://www.tpcb.org/...equirements.asp


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ptatohed, I was thinking to add the TE after the PE initials (as you previous mentioned).......but now I have to dig more on this....Thanks for your 2 cents.

Or maybe it'll be better to go after other initials as LS, GE.....

However, thanks to all for your comments!!!!!

Regards,


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 30, 2012)

There is no discussion by the Board at this time to eliminate the TE exam in California


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 30, 2012)

chess5329 said:


> Ptatohed, I was thinking to add the TE after the PE initials (as you previous mentioned).......but now I have to dig more on this....Thanks for your 2 cents.
> 
> Or maybe it'll be better to go after other initials as LS, GE.....
> 
> ...


chess, I see. Yeah, it could only help you, right? Even if you never become a City Traffic Engineer, it would still be something to be proud of. If you have the experience to apply/sit for the exam, then why not? I think you need like 48 months traffic experience though. You mentioned PLS - I would love to get my PLS one day - I just don't know when/if I'll have the opportunity to get the 1 year field/1 year office experience I need. We don't have a survey crew where I work. Good luck.


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Ptatohed and CALPS!

Really help your input....!!


----------

